# Plastisol keeps turning yellow!



## pups106 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm currently in a crisis! 

I've been trying to combine transparent plastisol (for it's glossy texture) and cotton voile fabric printed by spoon flower to make dresses. But I've been having so much problems applying the plastisol on the fabric. The plastisol turns transparent yellow on the fabric (even when the background is white!)

I'm mind boggled. I just don't understand why the transparent plastisol turns yellow when I heat press it on to the fabric. I tried to lower the temperature but the plastisol doesn't cure properly, it cracks. And when I increased the temperature to 350 degrees, it cures transparent sometimes and turns yellow other times. But I'm 100% sure that I'm not burning the plastisol because the fabric hasn't scorched or changed colour. 

The yellow tinted plastisol bothers me so much, I wish it was transparent, is there a way to turn the plastisol transparent? Is there some kind of chemical I can use to "bleach" the cured plastisol or am I screwed?

Any words of wisdom from printing geniuses out there would be greatly appreciated! 

On a side note: I've attached a link to show how it looks like.


----------



## kocheez (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the ink from your printed fabric is being absorbed by your glossy print. This process is called sublimation. I'm not sure how to prevent it while still achieving your desired look. Usually a low bleed ink or dye blocker ink is used.


----------

